# Jacksonville, Ar Train Show pictures



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my first time at a train show with a HO modular club. It was a fun weekend and I got to run a few trains. The Union Pacific Heritage Southern Pacific SD70ACE is my train that I ran.

Thanks for looking...


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

very nice :thumbsup: that's one of the better modular layouts i have seen . i like the loco in the water. any vendors there?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Very cool. VERY cool!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trackconnector (Oct 16, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice pix...the water logged loco is epic...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

The engine in the water drew a lot of attention. You can't tell from the picture but the lights in the cab flicker which really attracts the eye. 

The same guy that did that also had a stellar MASH module. He had it were you could push buttons and a light on a map would show you where the characters were at on the module. He had all of the characters from the show and had choppers coming in that had the blades turning at the touch of a button. It was very interactive and the kids (and adults) enjoyed it a lot.


----------

